# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  सजनी

## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

More Details And Links Coming Soon ............................

----------


## Raman46

> 


क्या बात है मनोज भाई अभी इसी भरी जवानी में इस तरह क्यों दोस्त (श्री मान नियामक जी ) भाई

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:भाई मस्त सूत्र बनाया है, क्लेक्स्न मैं काम आयेगा , मगर एक बात समझ नहीं आई, sad शायरी से सीधे लव सॉन्ग, ये कोन सी तकनीक है ॥nono::nono:

----------


## Dark Rider

> :भाई मस्त सूत्र बनाया है, क्लेक्स्न मैं काम आयेगा , मगर एक बात समझ नहीं आई, sad शायरी से सीधे लव सॉन्ग, ये कोन सी तकनीक है ॥nono::nono:


songs  भी कुछ उसी मिजाज  के है  आजकल इनके बगेर नही रहा जाता |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> songs  भी कुछ उसी मिजाज  के है  आजकल इनके बगेर नही रहा जाता |


सजनी वापस मिल गयी क्या आपको??

----------


## Raman46

अच्छा है आगे बढिए मनोज जी .............

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Devil khan

> songs  भी कुछ उसी मिजाज  के है  आजकल इनके बगेर नही रहा जाता |


*
वाह मनोज भाई क्या बात है ..............

आप् के लिए ..........अजब ये इश्क है .................कैसा ये रिस्क है ................

ये इश्क नहीं बस इतना समझ लो .........की एक आग का दरिया है और डूब के जाना है .............समझे भाई 

और आपको ईद मुबारक हों*

----------


## mantu007

अब ये नयी सजनी कौन है ???????????????

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

डाउनलोड लिंक्स :

----------


## mantu007

किधर है download लिंक .............?????????????

----------


## Devil khan

> डाउनलोड लिंक्स :


किधर है download लिंक .............?????????????

----------


## Krish13

> डाउनलोड लिंक्स :


भाई जल्दी से लिंक दो जिससे कि हम भी सजनी से रूबरु हो सके॥

----------


## Dark Rider

Disc 1 





http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3NM7M7DC
http://uploading.com/files/8143ac6d/disc%2B1.rar/
http://hotfile.com/dl/128537481/9e8e6af/disc_1.rar.html
http://depositfiles.com/files/k0yua91me
http://www.multiupload.com/OAF2QT188X

----------


## Dark Rider

Disc 2



http://hotfile.com/dl/128538834/93d29bf/disc_2.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/e7f889cc/disc%2B2.rar/
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D9KPTQ8E
http://depositfiles.com/files/cz1k3edfj
http://www.multiupload.com/VSIAX4ARD9

----------


## Dark Rider

Disc 3


http://depositfiles.com/files/gl7eby1xm
http://hotfile.com/dl/128538466/bc387ef/disc_3.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/me1b4cm9/disc%2B3.rar/
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IW5NPWV2
http://www.multiupload.com/MZ4BF11QSA

----------


## Dark Rider

अगर कुछ सुझाव और इसी मिजाज के गाने आपको पता हो तो शेयर कीजियेगा |

----------


## rashmiluck

पासवर्ड कहा है गुरु जी खुल नहीं रहा है कृपया पासवर्ड दे दें 


> अगर कुछ सुझाव और इसी मिजाज के गाने आपको पता हो तो शेयर कीजियेगा |

----------


## Dark Rider

> पासवर्ड कहा है गुरु जी खुल नहीं रहा है कृपया पासवर्ड दे दें



darkrider 


क्षमा करे भूल गया था की मेने पासवर्ड  भी डाला है , सुनकर  कोई टिप्पणी जरूर करना

----------


## rashmiluck

बहुत अच्छे गाने हैं धन्यवाद् मेरे कलेक्सन में शामिल कराने के लिए. अलीशा चिनॉय के गानों का भी लिंक यदि हो तो उपलब्ध करा दे. और हा एक बार आपने यू ट्यूब से गाने MP3 में डाउनलोड करना बताया था. मैंने काफी खोजा लेकिन नहीं मिल पा रहा है कृपया उस सूत्र का लिंक दे दे.




> darkrider 
> 
> 
> क्षमा करे भूल गया था की मेने पासवर्ड  भी डाला है , सुनकर  कोई टिप्पणी जरूर करना

----------


## Nisha.Patel

ह्म्म्म कलेक्सन अच्छा हे,
Thanx For sharing .............

----------


## sushilnkt

गोल माल हे सब गोलमाल हे

----------


## bindasanuj

जवरजस्त गाने हैं भाइ मझा आ गया :bear: लगता है सुनता ही रहुँ ।

----------


## dev b

जवरजस्त गाने हैं ..........


> जवरजस्त गाने हैं भाइ मझा आ गया :bear: लगता है सुनता ही रहुँ ।

----------


## Dark Rider

> जवरजस्त गाने हैं भाइ मझा आ गया :bear: लगता है सुनता ही रहुँ ।





> जवरजस्त गाने हैं ..........


*आप दोनों का शुक्रिया , इसका न्य वर्जन माही जल्द ही आने वाला है तो तैयार रहियेगा |*

----------


## Raman46

> Disc 3
> 
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/gl7eby1xm
> http://hotfile.com/dl/128538466/bc387ef/disc_3.rar.html
> http://uploading.com/files/me1b4cm9/disc%2B3.rar/
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IW5NPWV2
> http://www.multiupload.com/MZ4BF11QSA


गाने का अच्छा कलेक्सन है सजनी ............

----------


## Dark Rider

> गाने का अच्छा कलेक्सन है सजनी ............


शुक्रिया रमन जी , अब तो आपका तीन भूल ही गए है आप |

----------


## Mr_perfect

आपको अभिवादन महामहिम
सुन्दर मुखड़े है

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपको अभिवादन महामहिम
> सुन्दर मुखड़े है


शुक्रिया अक्षय जी |

----------

